# Team Sterling Performance need a new sig.....Please Help



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey artist, I am in need of a new signature for the FFL here on the forum. Due to the departure of Randy he is no longer a part of my team. I have now added Rameau Thierry "The African Assassin" Sokoudjou to my squad. Below is my old one. Maybe someone can spice the whole deal up a bit with Forrest being the team leader now. I would also like it to go with the colors of my avatar. You know the green Thanks guys and it will be appreciated if someone can help.

Team Sterling Performance:

Forrest Griffin , Rameau Thierry Sokoudjou , Cub Sanson , Nate Diaz , & Matt Wiman 




http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/24082-pimp-my-sig.html


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

Hope you like this.


----------



## GMW (Nov 15, 2006)

Wow, that's a really cool signature, B-real.


----------



## Nosbig (Aug 19, 2006)

That is a really good sig, I wish I could make them that good.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

Thats a very nice sig B-real....I have been outta town a while and just now saw they have canceled the FFFL and are starting a new one....I really appreciate the effort though..:thumbsup:


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

wow much props that sig looks real good


----------

